# big steel at fairport



## feelikefishin (Jun 21, 2006)

went up to fairport yesterday and caught 17 steelhead in about two hours. All were about 2-10 lbs. just my buddy and I were up there nailing them. had 17 steelhead for dinner last night. No net used, hurts the fish. Nobody else was catching them.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

And the limit is 2 ?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I think a fish tale is being told. If you kept 17 fish, I am sure that someone would be happy to turn you into the ODNR at this point... 

flash------------------------------out


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

no net on the wall how did u get them up if they were 2-10 lbs had to of snaped yer line. but there have been days with nonstop action.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

last time i had no net I fell in....haha....

flash-----------------------out


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a good "Sea Story." Anyone who was in the Navy will know what that means.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Caught AND KEPT 17 A$& ,TRUST ME THEIR IS MORE I WOULD LOVE TO SAY


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I highly doubt anyone would let you leave with 17 fish.
It made for a good laugh though...
Congrats on getting skunked! :S


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

dude you suck if you took 17 fish man i agree with every one here thats just wrong 
you should be caught by the odnr game warden that just wrong


----------



## feelikefishin (Jun 21, 2006)

all u can shove it!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

if anyone could even eat one entire steelhead for dinner i would be impressed. 

thanks for the laugh


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Did your steelhead look like this?


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Don't waste your time posting on this thread... I just wasted 30 seconds typing not to waste time.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

feelikefishin said:


> all u can shove it!



u shouldent talk about ur self that way >. go visit a psyciatrist before u tell good, smart people to shove it. not many have been having much luck even getting one steelie in 4 hours or more of fishing. let alone 17 with no net in 2 hrs and u also made it sound like u kept them all. i dont know if u did or not but u can get regs at a bait shop. i think this should be closed before it starts to get out of control


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

feelikefishin said:


> went up to fairport yesterday and caught 17 steelhead in about two hours. All were about 2-10 lbs. just my buddy and I were up there nailing them. had 17 steelhead for dinner last night. No net used, hurts the fish. Nobody else was catching them.


maybe he was meaning he had a great day...maybe not in the best words, he did say no nets, hurts the fish and that is very true, let them go for another day... I hope I am right


----------



## ajdrums428 (Oct 9, 2006)

yea, because lieing and breaking the law gets you friends and respect...

if your going to try and attempt to make something up, make it realistic

gooooon!  

:B <--- what you didn't get


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

you didnt use a net because it hurts the fish, yet you ATE them?! wtf. 

Now correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that hurts a lot more than using a net and releasing them. lol.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

so only two people caught 17 in two hours, hmm so you left with like, say the average was 6 pounds, 102 pounds of fish, hmm youll die from mercury poisoning by tomorrow


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ajdrums428 said:


> yea, because lieing and breaking the law gets you friends and respect...
> 
> if your going to try and attempt to make something up, make it realistic
> 
> ...


goon,lol thats a good one.....


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

that dick goddard picture is freaking hilarious


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

ah goddard "uh...uh...uh...uh.." he shoulda retired years ago


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

feelikefishin said:


> went up to fairport yesterday and caught 17 steelhead in about two hours. All were about 2-10 lbs. just my buddy and I were up there nailing them. had 17 steelhead for dinner last night. No net used, hurts the fish. Nobody else was catching them.


I was reading this post :B ... scratching my head wondering who in their right mind would post their day of poaching. But then I looked at his (feelikefishin) profile and I it makes perfect sense now :B :B And oh yeah I think the web site you were supposed to post on was this one lies.com !!!!!!!!!!!!Don't waste your time posting that stuff on here anymore!!!!


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Original poster - Admin should email your IP addy to ODNR and turn you in.


----------



## feelikefishin (Jun 21, 2006)

thank you, tom 912


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

FEELIKEFISHIN, I am not going to sit here and blast you, hope you did have a fun day the other day and did catch fish. But what I will tell you is that the daily limit on steelhead now is 2 per person. Maybe you didn't know that, I don't know, But If I ever see ANYBODY walk back to their car with more than there limit I won't even hesitate to call the ODNR. I usually keep mine also, gotta love that smoked steelhead (hard to keep them LIT though). But once I get two, the rest go back. Had to put the biggest one I ever caught back cause I allready had two in the box, just how it goes sometimes.
ANYHOW GOOD LUCK TO ALL ON THE WATER
TRIPLE-J


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

1-800-poacher


----------

